# New addition to the family



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

After loosing our good old lab Rocky 12 years ago we said that we would never go throughthe heart break again. then about a year ago I startde pining for another dog. My family have just presented me with Penny a 7 week old jack russel who at the moment is tearing the house apart lol.
Any body who is going to Tollerton will see her , she is a little smasher.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Ahhhh, welcome to the forum, Penny. 

Russell


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh me and the girls can't wait to get there on Saturday night! shes gorgeous


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww another cute puppy!! Why can't I get one, I want one!! Scweams and stwamps foot!!!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

She's a darling Tanky, reminds me of our little lot!


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

she is fast asleep in her basket at the moment,.This will be her first night away from her family,any tips for a peaceful night.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwww you dunt need all of em Dave I'll take the wee one on the far right orf yerr hands!! Be down for it shortly am calling it MO!!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

aaawww absolutely gorgeous and very very cute--- our old dog is half jack russell and so was our first ever dog, they are very loyal and brave

Skip our first one ate a dining chair and our new kitchen lino, Rusty had been there and done that when we got him,

dont you just love em!  

Anne


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tanky said:


> any tips for a peaceful night.


Earplugs? 

Dougie.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

In the dog??


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bigfoot said:


> In the dog??


Well, I read it as tanky wanting the peaceful night, not the dog, but that would certainly be innovative, I'll grant you. 

Dougie.


----------

